

Voxel8: The World's First 3D Electronics Printer - shill
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbm2SSql8V8

======
claar
Seeing the quadcopter take off at the end of this video really gets my
imagination flowing.

I like the way this printer combines non-printed parts, such as chips and
batteries, with printing the leads to hook them up.

I'm not as thrilled with the Autodesk tie-in -- I'm sure it makes for nice
software, but I wonder if you'll have to purchase some sort of "premium"
edition in order to do anything useful.

